# Sheraton JBR 6th.....From pamelas thread



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry Pamela, got a bit lost in the thread. Me and two others are meeting at the above. Anyone care to join? the original crew from last Friday hopefully (unless they are losers) will join. Eat before you come 7pm. Never been there so might be rubbish, but we could always move on. PM me if you want to join; Pamela really want to fit in with your last night out which is why it would be great to meet you! Oh btw I'm not a bloke which is what some people thought I was!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

justforus said:


> Sorry Pamela, got a bit lost in the thread. Me and two others are meeting at the above. Anyone care to join? the original crew from last Friday hopefully *(unless they are losers)* will join. Eat before you come 7pm. Never been there so might be rubbish, but we could always move on. PM me if you want to join; Pamela really want to fit in with your last night out which is why it would be great to meet you! Oh btw *I'm not a bloke* which is what some people thought I was!


Sorry Justforus ... looks like the little lovely and I are a pair of "losers" as we have a prior arrangement and can't make it this week .....  ..... Please say hello to the 2 amegos for us and have a great night

And for Pamela ... no Justforus is definitely not a male ...:eyebrows:


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Sorry Justforus ... looks like the little lovely and I are a pair of "losers" as we have a prior arrangement and can't make it this week ..... ..... Please say hello to the 2 amegos for us and have a great night
> 
> And for Pamela ... no Justforus is definitely not a male ...


but Pamela is a bloke right!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Justforus, already figured out that you were not a bloke. I got the whole rundown from last Friday. I'm will put up a post on the thread that I had created, directing people to this one, so they can all come here. Sadly, my little 2 year old has now fallen ill so I will not be able to join either way. Hope you all have a great time! Take lots of pics and try not to lose your cell phone this time!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> but Pamela is a bloke right!


Pamela USED to BE a bloke!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Pamela USED to BE a bloke!


lucky! you get to experience life from both sides


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:focus:


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh no Pamela, hope he gets better soon and hasn't got this horrid gastric thing that is going around.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

justforus said:


> Sorry Pamela, got a bit lost in the thread. Me and two others are meeting at the above. Anyone care to join? the original crew from last Friday hopefully (unless they are losers) will join. Eat before you come 7pm. Never been there so might be rubbish, but we could always move on. PM me if you want to join; Pamela really want to fit in with your last night out which is why it would be great to meet you! Oh btw I'm not a bloke which is what some people thought I was!


I you had me fooled.
Ok if that no good we could move on to Trader Vics at JBR, it is always a good night.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Pamela USED to BE a bloke!


Sorry to here the little one is sick Pam, if a recovery happens you will know where to find us.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> :focus:


You sure you aren't a secret Mod???


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Hi Justforus, already figured out that you were not a bloke. I got the whole rundown from last Friday. I'm will put up a post on the thread that I had created, directing people to this one, so they can all come here. Sadly, my little 2 year old has now fallen ill so I will not be able to join either way. Hope you all have a great time! Take lots of pics and try not to lose your cell phone this time!


oi get rid of the sick 2 year old! You could always auction him off on souq.com in a less then immaculate condition!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

|James| said:


> oi get rid of the sick 2 year old! You could always auction him off on souq.com in a less then immaculate condition!!!


Did that with the ex-husband and ended up in a loss!  Think need to hold on to this one a little longer and auction him as a collectible! 
:focus: sorry, who is going tomorrow night anyway? Did anyone confirm to Justforus?
@ Justforus: thanks so much for your message, hopefully he will get better soon!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

So is any one turning up or is this a lost cause...............!
Sounds like a lost cause.


----------

